
A New Console for Windows – It's the Open Source Windows Terminal - deafcalculus
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/ANewConsoleForWindowsItsTheOpenSourceWindowsTerminal.aspx
======
aceperry
Nice looking. That's what the windows terminal should have been like. I've
always thought that they made the windows terminal ugly and hard to use
because they wanted to discourage using the command line in favor of the gui.

